# Sawa Kani



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Heres a picture of a crab called Sawa (small river) Kani (crab) that lives in the mountains next to my father in-law house.







Here is a picture of it giving me the bird or middle finger[smilie=l: [IMG]http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j33/Gabeszone/kani.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice... Giving you the bird, cute ound:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, that's funny! Cool looking crab. I'm not fond of crabs in aquariums. They like to crawl out of my tanks and into my shoes! 

-John N.


----------

